

German tank problem - cwan
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_tank_problem

======
mrcharles
The most interesting thing about this link is how often it comes up on hacker
news.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1421698>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=670218>

